# Any 21/22 year olds in the uk?



## youngwife20

Hey just curious. because in the main pregnancy forums/baby forums most mums in the uk are or seems to be in there 30s .

I wondered if theres any 21/22 year olds with kids or pregnant in longterms/living with there partner/maried? as i dont find many! 

Im 21 married and have a 9 month old and im almost 6 months pregnant. everyone i seem to meet face to face well not everyone but i always get the " your to young to be married or your too young to have kids".. and i get tarred in the same brush as little kids who have babys with no job etc. ( no affence to those ladies) but it annoys me because i have a job i own my own house etc i dont see why some people think being in you 30s makes you a better parent xx


----------



## JWandBump

Hello I'm 21 :) I'm almost 10 weeks pregnant with my second. I have a little girl who's 19months ok called Emily :flow:
In not married but I've been with my OH for almost 5years lol xx


----------



## ClairAye

I'm not, but there are a few here, a fair few more in the parenting section as most of them have had their babies, I'm 18 though, but my name is Clair and I have a 6 month old son called Jason :)

I remember you from the pregnancy forums :)


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Yupp, me! :wave: Hi!

I am 21, i have a 3 year old daughter and a 22 month old son, and am almost 23 weeks pregnant with my third.

OH and I have been together 5 years, living together since before we conceived our first.


----------



## haydenmummy

I'm 20 and from essex I have a 3 year old son and a 12 day old lil girl I'm not married but been with OH half 4 an half years xx


----------



## mudgekin1989

youngwife20 said:


> Hey just curious. because in the main pregnancy forums/baby forums most mums in the uk are or seems to be in there 30s .
> 
> I wondered if theres any 21/22 year olds with kids or pregnant in longterms/living with there partner/maried? as i dont find many!
> 
> Im 21 married and have a 9 month old and im almost 6 months pregnant. everyone i seem to meet face to face well not everyone but i always get the " your to young to be married or your too young to have kids".. and i get tarred in the same brush as little kids who have babys with no job etc. ( no affence to those ladies) but it annoys me because i have a job i own my own house etc i dont see why some people think being in you 30s makes you a better parent xx

I'm 23 (is that close enough??? :wacko:) I'm engaged, and have a nearly 3 yr old son, and am now pregnant with my second. Nobody has ever dared to tell me I'm to young to have kids etc... Except a taxi driver last year, but only as a precursor to an awful attempt at flirting ("Is that your baby? No way!!! You're too slim, too young and too pretty to be a mum..." :dohh:). I am a uni student, so don't work, but am at least training to do something, and have a flat with the council. Am trying to build up to bigger things.


----------



## youngwife20

JWandBump - Heloo! wow 5 years thats ages! ive only been with my hubby 2 years! but knew him since i was 17! Congrats on your pregnancy!how did your family and friends react to this second pregnancy? x

LOR- - wow amazing! how are you finding being pregnant and having 2 little ones running around? and anymore for you after this one? i remmeber saying i want to finish all my baby making by 30 but id like to finish by 25 now lol.


Claireeye- Hey! nice to meet you hun! aww your bubs is 6 months old how cute! he is looking sooo adorable in that santa costume!! xx

HAYDENMUMMY HUGEEE CONGRATS TO YOU HUN wow how exciting!! how are you feeling?? xx


----------



## youngwife20

mudgekin1989 said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> Hey just curious. because in the main pregnancy forums/baby forums most mums in the uk are or seems to be in there 30s .
> 
> I wondered if theres any 21/22 year olds with kids or pregnant in longterms/living with there partner/maried? as i dont find many!
> 
> Im 21 married and have a 9 month old and im almost 6 months pregnant. everyone i seem to meet face to face well not everyone but i always get the " your to young to be married or your too young to have kids".. and i get tarred in the same brush as little kids who have babys with no job etc. ( no affence to those ladies) but it annoys me because i have a job i own my own house etc i dont see why some people think being in you 30s makes you a better parent xx
> 
> I'm 23 (is that close enough??? :wacko:) I'm engaged, and have a nearly 3 yr old son, and am now pregnant with my second. Nobody has ever dared to tell me I'm to young to have kids etc... Except a taxi driver last year, but only as a precursor to an awful attempt at flirting ("Is that your baby? No way!!! You're too slim, too young and too pretty to be a mum..." :dohh:). I am a uni student, so don't work, but am at least training to do something, and have a flat with the council. Am trying to build up to bigger things.Click to expand...

heyy hun thats for sure close enough  you were around that age when you had your first :) and thats really good hun, i didnt go to uni as i am the crappist at studieing. but i may do some courses when im older. you should be really proud of yourself like you said " trying to build your self up to bigger things" because it for sure is not an easy thing to do! inspiring! what are you studiieng xx


----------



## babyjan

Hi youngwife, I'm 21 married with a 11 month old boy and in the uk.
Not a teen but I did come in here more often when pregnant as I was 19 when I first got pregnant lol x


----------



## haydenmummy

HAYDENMUMMY HUGEEE CONGRATS TO YOU HUN wow how exciting!! how are you feeling?? xx[/QUOTE]

Awww thank you yh I'm feeling good a lil sore still from having a section but aleia is fantastic and worth every bit of pain and discomfort xx how you feeling?


----------



## stevon111

heyyyyyyy!

im 22! but sadly not pregnant...id be quite worried if i was mind :thumbup:


im not on here much mind just come on when i have some spare time to see what people are upto.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

youngwife20 said:


> LOR- - wow amazing! how are you finding being pregnant and having 2 little ones running around? and anymore for you after this one? i remmeber saying i want to finish all my baby making by 30 but id like to finish by 25 lol.

I'm doing pretty well thanks :) tend to be shattered at the end of the day, as expected!! But we are redecorating at the momeny aswell so there is zero time to think about being tired haha. I *think* this is it now, OH said no more after our second but knowing how desperate I was for a third we went for it :) but I dont think we will go further, if I had unlimited income, time and space then Id love a huge family :) do you want close age gaps then?

Haydensmummy - congrats hun! Forgot you were due already!!! :D


----------



## Stevensmummyx

mee :) im 22, 15+1 with #2 have a son who is almost 5 and been with oh for 6 years and not married x


----------



## RaisinKane13

Hi! :flower: I don't really meet alot of the qualifications that you named, but I am 21 :haha:

I've been with my DH for 2 years and this is our second pregnancy but 1 this far. Also I'm from the US, but I do seem to get along with people who are younger or my age. 

So hi everyone :thumbup:


----------



## Linzi_x

I am 21 in 13 days! haha. I have a nearly 5 month old, not married, been with OH for 1year7months and live together in Essex :)


----------



## Linzi_x

I'm not pregnant though, I just like coming on here and helping - when I have a moment of time haha!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hey :) I'm nearly 20 and have an 11-month-old. I have been with my fiance for three years, we've just bought a house together and we're planning on getting married in 18 months time, going to start to looking at venues and planning in the new year! I too feel like an odd one out.. most of my friends my age are not even beginning to think about marriage or kids (although I do have a couple of friends my age who are married with babies) and most people I meet at baby groups etc in my situation are well into their 30's! 

I get annoyed too at the comments, but people will always have things to say.. people are always quick to say 'you're too young' but older mums also get criticism for choosing to have kids later in life as well as single parents, same-sex parents.. the list goes on haha. xx


----------



## magicstardust

hey i'm 21, and been with my partner for almost 4 years, living together for over a year. I'm not pregnant yet but we're going to start TTC in April! 
I was originally nervous about peoples reactions and the idea that i was too young but so what! It's my life and we're planning for this baby! :)


----------



## youngwife20

stevon111 said:


> heyyyyyyy!
> 
> im 22! but sadly not pregnant...id be quite worried if i was mind :thumbup:
> 
> 
> im not on here much mind just come on when i have some spare time to see what people are upto.

LOl hello stevon yeah my husband would be worried if he was pregnant too! though i always say " were pregnant" and everyone says " i didnt know he was pregnant" lol. how old is ur little one or who ever in ur life thats pregnant lol


----------



## youngwife20

babyjan said:


> Hi youngwife, I'm 21 married with a 11 month old boy and in the uk.
> Not a teen but I did come in here more often when pregnant as I was 19 when I first got pregnant lol x

hello we have spoke a few times i think . ur names super familer! how old did u get married? and how olds ur hubby xx


----------



## youngwife20

Haydenmummy- aww dear not good that you had a section i had a section with my daughter. hope ur recovery is going well. and i feel really good i really do enjoy being pregnant. but what im always thinking about is whether il get the birth i want this time and whether il get an easy ride with breastfeeding lol i can hope! lol xx


----------



## youngwife20

xx~Lor~xx said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> LOR- - wow amazing! how are you finding being pregnant and having 2 little ones running around? and anymore for you after this one? i remmeber saying i want to finish all my baby making by 30 but id like to finish by 25 lol.
> 
> I'm doing pretty well thanks :) tend to be shattered at the end of the day, as expected!! But we are redecorating at the momeny aswell so there is zero time to think about being tired haha. I *think* this is it now, OH said no more after our second but knowing how desperate I was for a third we went for it :) but I dont think we will go further, if I had unlimited income, time and space then Id love a huge family :) do you want close age gaps then?
> 
> Haydensmummy - congrats hun! Forgot you were due already!!! :DClick to expand...

i say exactly that if i had more money and mmore space id have maybe 5. i dont think if i have a 3rd they will be as cllose. probably 2 or 3 yrs gap between them as i need a break!! x what sort of redecorating are you doin x


----------



## pinkribbon

:hi: i'm 22 with 2 kids, my own house and live with partner. 

I have a degree also but people still assume I'm thick sometimes since I'm a younger mum.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

youngwife20 said:



> xx~Lor~xx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> LOR- - wow amazing! how are you finding being pregnant and having 2 little ones running around? and anymore for you after this one? i remmeber saying i want to finish all my baby making by 30 but id like to finish by 25 lol.
> 
> I'm doing pretty well thanks :) tend to be shattered at the end of the day, as expected!! But we are redecorating at the momeny aswell so there is zero time to think about being tired haha. I *think* this is it now, OH said no more after our second but knowing how desperate I was for a third we went for it :) but I dont think we will go further, if I had unlimited income, time and space then Id love a huge family :) do you want close age gaps then?
> 
> Haydensmummy - congrats hun! Forgot you were due already!!! :DClick to expand...
> 
> i say exactly that if i had more money and mmore space id have maybe 5. i dont think if i have a 3rd they will be as cllose. probably 2 or 3 yrs gap between them as i need a break!! x what sort of redecorating are you doin xClick to expand...

Haha yeah I had thought about TTC our third a bit later so my daughter would have started school and my son in nursery two days a week, but OH said it was sooner or never (doesnt want a large gap as he figures once we are in our 40s we can live our kid free time) so mine are pretty close.

I've been redecorating our room to be the kids room, all painted now bar some paintings of undersea.creatures now and their new.beds arrived today :D


----------



## youngwife20

Stevensmummy- hello! And 6 yrs is along time too wow ! how old is your oh xx 

Raisinkane- Hello! I guess being from the uk isn&#8217;t so relevant when you think about it! So you meet it just fine! Ha also when I said &#8220; Long term&#8221; I don&#8217;t really know what classifies as long term but I gues just a serious relationship as apposed to just dating, as when me and hubby were dating it was not longterm before we got engaged lol. We were friends for 2 or 3 years. Got together then few days later engaged then 2 months later married then 2 months after that pregnant lol. Were people happy that your expecting? Do mums in America have babys earlier than over here? Because all the mums I see are in there 40s!!

Linzi- your counting down till 21! Gosh I didn&#8217;t even wanna think about it when I was turning 21 lol I don&#8217;t like getting older lol. How olds ur oh? And how did people react to ur pregnancy xx also I like your quote were did you get it from xx 

Tinkerbelle- congrats on being engaged. And weldone for buying a house! Whats it like? And wow 18mponths time that&#8217;s far away why so far away? Lol I hate waiting I planned my wedding in 2 months lol . and true the list does go on! Ive noticed most the mummy friends I meet are realy a lot older. But I look old which I don&#8217;t like lol . everyone thinks im in my 30s anyway.. so when I say &#8220; its my 22nd birthday next week&#8221;.. they think im joking lol ahhwell! 

Magicstardust- aww so exciting your gonna start trying!! And its so good that yoru planning it out our babies were planned too and I didn&#8217;t tell anyone oapart from y mum that we were ttc and didn&#8217;t say anything to anyone apart from my mum that I was pregnant till I was 14 weeks with first and almost 20 weeks with second!. How old is your partner? Are you taking folic acid at the moment? When we were ttc I took folic acid 6 months before we started trying. And then during trying then till 12 weeks x x

Pinkribbon- heyy hun! How old are your kids? And wow 2 kids and a degree when did you fit it all in! that&#8217;s so amazing hun what did you study? Im not think either but not smart enough for uni lol I think im more of the commen sence street smart kinda gal lol xx 

Lor- your oh has the right idea it will be so cool when your kids are grown up in ur 40s when some people are just starting then!! And aww that&#8217;s lovely we are redoing our whole kitchen . well we have done the plans etc and all the work men start January 8th! Which I am excited about our theme is black red and white. So we have some red accent cabinets and black flooring. Black worktops white cabinets too and its gonna look super modern!! We bought this house maybe a year ago I think but it doesn&#8217;t seem so homely as we haven&#8217;t personilized it at all so this I think wil really make it more of our home.xx


Question to all:

How old are you?
How old is your Oh?
How many kids do you want in total?
Are you working? On Mat leave? A SAHM? - If you are on Matleave how long are you off for?
If your a SAHM mum how long have you been? and do you think you will be a SAHM permintently or till at school etc?
if you are working how are you finding being at work with a baby? 
Are your baby/babies at nursery? How many days?

Im 21 
Oh 26.
2 or 3.
I was on matleave for a year But i go back to work in january 10th for a month till my next matleave starts. to be honest. I have not missed work one bit and i dont wanna go back :( i thought i would have one the lottery by now haha and not needed to go back! . 
Daughters gonna be in nursery 4 days a week Tuesday-Friday 730am-630pm and then saturday i think my mum will have her as i work saturdays. i am nervous about her going to nursery as someone else will be doing stuff with her . other people changing her nappy etc. im not used to not being in control!!


----------



## pinkribbon

How old are you? I'm 22
How old is your Oh? He's 22
How many kids do you want in total? 2 - so i'm done! 
Are you working? I'm on maternity leave too but I was part-time. 
If you are on Matleave how long are you off for? 9 months to a year I haven't decided yet, I might not go back I might try and find a new job. I don't think I'll start my career until Lucas is about Jake's age though so about 2 or maybe even 3.
if you are working how are you finding being at work with a baby? I'll answer this cause I worked while Jake was a baby before I had Lucas. It's tough the first few shifts cause I worried to death about whether he was happy and settled cause we'd never been apart but I soon learnt he was happy and it was some 'me' time although I wasn't relaxing of that made sense.
Are your baby/babies at nursery? How many days? Jake's at playgroup 2 days a week 9:10am til 11:40am 

And to answer your other questions, I have two boys, Jake is a bit over 2 and Lucas is 5 weeks. I fell pregnant after my 1st year of uni during the Xmas break so I did my second year pregnant and handed my last assignment in 3 days before my due date :haha: then I took a gap year and went back after Jake's 1st birthday. I then got pregnant a little into my 3rd year of uni which was hard as I was in the middle of writing my dissertation which was 10,000 words and I had morning sickness. Sometimes I wonder how I even managed it cause I was working part time too ontop of looking after Jake. So I'm kinda proud of myself :haha:

Oh and I worked part time at a supermarket and studied advertising. For all I enjoy media and stuff I wish i'd done something else cause it's the kinda career where hours aren't at all flexible.


----------



## katherinegrey

Hi :D Nice to see some other lovely ladies around my age with kids/pregnant :) I'm 21 and had my first baby six days ago :) 

How old are you? 
I'm 21 :)
How old is your Oh? 
22
How many kids do you want in total? I might stop at this one! We'll see, I'm undecided.
Are you working? On Mat leave? A SAHM? - If you are on Matleave how long are you off for? 
Not working, I'm a SAHM for now :)
If your a SAHM mum how long have you been? and do you think you will be a SAHM permintently or till at school etc? 
I've only been a mom 6 days lol, but I dropped out of uni when I became pregnant pretty much :blush: I hope to be a stay at home mom until Jamie is in nursery/school, though I might go back to uni before that if I can go part time x


----------



## tinkerbelle93

youngwife20 said:


> Stevensmummy- hello! And 6 yrs is along time too wow ! how old is your oh xx
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbelle- congrats on being engaged. And weldone for buying a house! Whats it like? And wow 18mponths time that&#8217;s far away why so far away? Lol I hate waiting I planned my wedding in 2 months lol . and true the list does go on! Ive noticed most the mummy friends I meet are realy a lot older. But I look old which I don&#8217;t like lol . everyone thinks im in my 30s anyway.. so when I say &#8220; its my 22nd birthday next week&#8221;.. they think im joking lol ahhwell!


Waiting that long cause we need to save, plus round here you have to book venues quite a long time in advance :( If we could afford it I'd get married tomorrow! Getting a house felt brilliant, although it did mean having to live with my parents for a year with my OH to save up and we had to be so tight and strict with money. And, I am the opposite haha, I look younger than 20, more 16ish. Would prefer to look older because I hate getting 'looks' when I'm out and about with the buggy lol! xx 


*How old are you?* 20 (well nearly!) 
*How old is your Oh?* Nearly 21. 
*How many kids do you want in total?* Definitely another one, then maybe a third. 
*Are you working? On Mat leave? A SAHM? - If you are on Matleave how long are you off for? *I work part-time 3 days a week at Mcdonalds :( Although I am applying for other jobs. I worked full-time whilst pregnant, had paid leave then returned to part-time when LO was 9 months. I am also halfway through an Open University degree in English Literature. 
I*f your a SAHM mum how long have you been? and do you think you will be a SAHM permintently or till at school etc? *I was a SAHM for 9 months during my mat leave, always intended to return to work (although only doing part-time. I like the extra money and the variation it gives me in life. 
*if you are working how are you finding being at work with a baby?* Well I only do three shifts a week so I find it great. It's easy once your baby is in a bit of a routine and I look forward to doing something a bit different, as well as having lots of people my age to talk to. I also think it's good for Oliver to have a bit of time away from me and spend it with his daddy or my mum. 
*Are your baby/babies at nursery? How many days*? Nope, not currently. I usually schedule shifts when my OH is off work so he can look after him, or if not my mum will happily do the odd bit of babysitting and refuses to take payment. I would love for LO to go to nursery a day a week next year so I can crack on with studying. I think it'd be nice for him to interact with lots of other babies every week, as well as all the different activities they do there. 

xx


----------



## magicstardust

youngwife20 said:


> Magicstardust- aww so exciting your gonna start trying!! And its so good that yoru planning it out our babies were planned too and I didnt tell anyone oapart from y mum that we were ttc and didnt say anything to anyone apart from my mum that I was pregnant till I was 14 weeks with first and almost 20 weeks with second!. How old is your partner? Are you taking folic acid at the moment? When we were ttc I took folic acid 6 months before we started trying. And then during trying then till 12 weeks x x
> 
> Question to all:
> 
> How old are you?
> How old is your Oh?
> How many kids do you want in total?
> Are you working? On Mat leave? A SAHM? - If you are on Matleave how long are you off for?
> If your a SAHM mum how long have you been? and do you think you will be a SAHM permintently or till at school etc?
> if you are working how are you finding being at work with a baby?
> Are your baby/babies at nursery? How many days?

Thanks :) Planning is so exciting! we've each told our close family and they're pretty supportive! I think we'll tell them pretty soon after i get pregnant so they can support us if anything goes wrong as well. I've told one close friend who is really supportive but not sure that the rest of my friends will understand - i know a few would think their lives were over if they had a baby and think everyone else must feel the same :dohh: i've just finished my last pill packet today and started taking folic acid today!! 
i'm 21, my other half is 29. we want 2 or 3 kids. 
I'm at uni right now, my course finishes in April which is when we plan to start TTC. I'm planning to take two academic years off to be a SAHM, and then i'll go back and train to be a primary school teacher! :)


----------



## Charlie91

:hi:, I'm Charlie and pregnant with my first but me and OH are young in comparison to many:

*How old are you?* 21 but with be 22 when LO arrives
*How old is your Oh?* 21
*How many kids do you want in total?* I wanted 2 but OH has always wanted 3 so think we're just going to wait and see
*Are you working? On Mat leave? A SAHM? - If you are on Matleave how long are you off for? * I'm currently working full time - work doesn't know that I'm pregnant yet either. Not sure how much maternity leave I will take tbh :shrug:
*If your a SAHM mum how long have you been? and do you think you will be a SAHM permanently or till at school etc? * :nope:, haven't got my LO yet!!
*If you are working how are you finding being at work with a baby?* :nope:, no baby yet
*Are your baby/babies at nursery? How many days*? :nope:, no baby to send to nursery yet but I think I would like my LO to go for at least an afternoon or two for the socialising

We're both very excited about the pregnancy, it was planned as we own our house, both work and felt that we wanted to be young parents so decided there's no time like the present!!!
:flower:


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Hello! im 18 with a 15 month old girl and a little boy on the way, im 28 weeks gone and couldnt be happier! x


----------



## sequeena

I gave birth to my son when I was 22 :)

How old are you? *23*
How old is your Oh? *28*
How many kids do you want in total? *2*
Are you working? On Mat leave? A SAHM? - If you are on Matleave how long are you off for? *SAHM*
If your a SAHM mum how long have you been? and do you think you will be a SAHM permintently or till at school etc? *I've been a SAHM for 16 months but thinking of a little part time job just to earn some extra money*
if you are working how are you finding being at work with a baby? 
Are your baby/babies at nursery? How many days?

Good luck to you ladies expecting :) It's tough but it's wonderful!


----------



## youngwife20

Kimberlyaww congrats on both hun im pregnant with a boy too! and its so good you couldnt be happier im so happy too x

siqueena- thank you for the goodluck it for sure is worth it! even though ive donne it before it still feels so new sometimes!! thank you for answering my questions!!


----------



## youngwife20

pinkribbon said:


> How old are you? I'm 22
> How old is your Oh? He's 22
> How many kids do you want in total? 2 - so i'm done!
> Are you working? I'm on maternity leave too but I was part-time.
> If you are on Matleave how long are you off for? 9 months to a year I haven't decided yet, I might not go back I might try and find a new job. I don't think I'll start my career until Lucas is about Jake's age though so about 2 or maybe even 3.
> if you are working how are you finding being at work with a baby? I'll answer this cause I worked while Jake was a baby before I had Lucas. It's tough the first few shifts cause I worried to death about whether he was happy and settled cause we'd never been apart but I soon learnt he was happy and it was some 'me' time although I wasn't relaxing of that made sense.
> Are your baby/babies at nursery? How many days? Jake's at playgroup 2 days a week 9:10am til 11:40am
> 
> And to answer your other questions, I have two boys, Jake is a bit over 2 and Lucas is 5 weeks. I fell pregnant after my 1st year of uni during the Xmas break so I did my second year pregnant and handed my last assignment in 3 days before my due date :haha: then I took a gap year and went back after Jake's 1st birthday. I then got pregnant a little into my 3rd year of uni which was hard as I was in the middle of writing my dissertation which was 10,000 words and I had morning sickness. Sometimes I wonder how I even managed it cause I was working part time too ontop of looking after Jake. So I'm kinda proud of myself :haha:
> 
> Oh and I worked part time at a supermarket and studied advertising. For all I enjoy media and stuff I wish i'd done something else cause it's the kinda career where hours aren't at all flexible.

thank you for answering and wow that is truely amazing! took my driving test while pregnant and that was hard enough! can not study fullstop let alone being pregnant , and is your older baby in nursery at the momment while ur on mat leave? i was thinking of leaving my daughter in for a few days when baby arives.. so i have "me time" with new baby? what do you think? x


----------



## youngwife20

katherinegrey said:


> Hi :D Nice to see some other lovely ladies around my age with kids/pregnant :) I'm 21 and had my first baby six days ago :)
> 
> How old are you?
> I'm 21 :)
> How old is your Oh?
> 22
> How many kids do you want in total? I might stop at this one! We'll see, I'm undecided.
> Are you working? On Mat leave? A SAHM? - If you are on Matleave how long are you off for?
> Not working, I'm a SAHM for now :)
> If your a SAHM mum how long have you been? and do you think you will be a SAHM permintently or till at school etc?
> I've only been a mom 6 days lol, but I dropped out of uni when I became pregnant pretty much :blush: I hope to be a stay at home mom until Jamie is in nursery/school, though I might go back to uni before that if I can go part time x

CONGRATULATTIOONSS wow 6 days ago!! aww so cute how r u feeling? what were u studying in uni? how are u finding mamahood? x


----------



## youngwife20

tinkerbelle93 said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> Stevensmummy- hello! And 6 yrs is along time too wow ! how old is your oh xx
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbelle- congrats on being engaged. And weldone for buying a house! Whats it like? And wow 18mponths time thats far away why so far away? Lol I hate waiting I planned my wedding in 2 months lol . and true the list does go on! Ive noticed most the mummy friends I meet are realy a lot older. But I look old which I dont like lol . everyone thinks im in my 30s anyway.. so when I say  its my 22nd birthday next week.. they think im joking lol ahhwell!
> 
> 
> Waiting that long cause we need to save, plus round here you have to book venues quite a long time in advance :( If we could afford it I'd get married tomorrow! Getting a house felt brilliant, although it did mean having to live with my parents for a year with my OH to save up and we had to be so tight and strict with money. And, I am the opposite haha, I look younger than 20, more 16ish. Would prefer to look older because I hate getting 'looks' when I'm out and about with the buggy lol! xx
> 
> 
> *How old are you?* 20 (well nearly!)
> *How old is your Oh?* Nearly 21.
> *How many kids do you want in total?* Definitely another one, then maybe a third.
> *Are you working? On Mat leave? A SAHM? - If you are on Matleave how long are you off for? *I work part-time 3 days a week at Mcdonalds :( Although I am applying for other jobs. I worked full-time whilst pregnant, had paid leave then returned to part-time when LO was 9 months. I am also halfway through an Open University degree in English Literature.
> I*f your a SAHM mum how long have you been? and do you think you will be a SAHM permintently or till at school etc? *I was a SAHM for 9 months during my mat leave, always intended to return to work (although only doing part-time. I like the extra money and the variation it gives me in life.
> *if you are working how are you finding being at work with a baby?* Well I only do three shifts a week so I find it great. It's easy once your baby is in a bit of a routine and I look forward to doing something a bit different, as well as having lots of people my age to talk to. I also think it's good for Oliver to have a bit of time away from me and spend it with his daddy or my mum.
> *Are your baby/babies at nursery? How many days*? Nope, not currently. I usually schedule shifts when my OH is off work so he can look after him, or if not my mum will happily do the odd bit of babysitting and refuses to take payment. I would love for LO to go to nursery a day a week next year so I can crack on with studying. I think it'd be nice for him to interact with lots of other babies every week, as well as all the different activities they do there.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

ooh how is the open uni going? how long is the course? i was thinking of trying to do open uni but then i remembered when i wanted to do a course after college coz i didnt complete it it was those home courses and i didnt even do it. but who knows maybe i can now im motivated. but im also easily distracted.. id love to be a psycologist or something similer. and thats true it is nice for the kids to interact with the other kids! and so nice that ur oh ad mum look after oh the problem with my oh job is his shifts change every week so with nursery you have to pick set days and if i choose not to bring lo in when oh is off work you still have to pay anyway! x


----------



## youngwife20

magicstardust said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> Magicstardust- aww so exciting your gonna start trying!! And its so good that yoru planning it out our babies were planned too and I didnt tell anyone oapart from y mum that we were ttc and didnt say anything to anyone apart from my mum that I was pregnant till I was 14 weeks with first and almost 20 weeks with second!. How old is your partner? Are you taking folic acid at the moment? When we were ttc I took folic acid 6 months before we started trying. And then during trying then till 12 weeks x x
> 
> Question to all:
> 
> How old are you?
> How old is your Oh?
> How many kids do you want in total?
> Are you working? On Mat leave? A SAHM? - If you are on Matleave how long are you off for?
> If your a SAHM mum how long have you been? and do you think you will be a SAHM permintently or till at school etc?
> if you are working how are you finding being at work with a baby?
> Are your baby/babies at nursery? How many days?
> 
> Thanks :) Planning is so exciting! we've each told our close family and they're pretty supportive! I think we'll tell them pretty soon after i get pregnant so they can support us if anything goes wrong as well. I've told one close friend who is really supportive but not sure that the rest of my friends will understand - i know a few would think their lives were over if they had a baby and think everyone else must feel the same :dohh: i've just finished my last pill packet today and started taking folic acid today!!
> i'm 21, my other half is 29. we want 2 or 3 kids.
> I'm at uni right now, my course finishes in April which is when we plan to start TTC. I'm planning to take two academic years off to be a SAHM, and then i'll go back and train to be a primary school teacher! :)Click to expand...

i know what you mean about people thinking it must be the same for everyone else lol. 
and you have such a great plan! and also you get all school holidays off with ur kids thats a huge plus!! ad woohoo on finishig ur pill packet and starting the folic acid. i remember the first time i started taking folic acid it just makes the whole thing seem so much more real!


----------



## youngwife20

Charlie91 said:


> :hi:, I'm Charlie and pregnant with my first but me and OH are young in comparison to many:
> 
> *How old are you?* 21 but with be 22 when LO arrives
> *How old is your Oh?* 21
> *How many kids do you want in total?* I wanted 2 but OH has always wanted 3 so think we're just going to wait and see
> *Are you working? On Mat leave? A SAHM? - If you are on Matleave how long are you off for? * I'm currently working full time - work doesn't know that I'm pregnant yet either. Not sure how much maternity leave I will take tbh :shrug:
> *If your a SAHM mum how long have you been? and do you think you will be a SAHM permanently or till at school etc? * :nope:, haven't got my LO yet!!
> *If you are working how are you finding being at work with a baby?* :nope:, no baby yet
> *Are your baby/babies at nursery? How many days*? :nope:, no baby to send to nursery yet but I think I would like my LO to go for at least an afternoon or two for the socialising
> 
> We're both very excited about the pregnancy, it was planned as we own our house, both work and felt that we wanted to be young parents so decided there's no time like the present!!!
> :flower:

your so right there really is no time like the present! i am really suprised about the people who have bought there own house by our age.we bought our house when i was 20 when we bought this house. and noeone i know is even renting . so its nice to see x and when do u think ul tell work xx


----------



## MummyMana

Hi i'm Mana, i'm a bit younger than the age you've asked for but I feel I fit here as i'm in a committed happy relationship, and I see myself as "starting a family" rather than simply "having a baby" if that makes sense? :) I hope that's ok 

How old are you? - 19
How old is your Oh? - 22
How many kids do you want in total? - i'm thinking 4 would be s good number, but I suppose it depends on finances...
Are you working? On Mat leave? A SAHM? - If you are on Matleave how long are you off for? - i'm working atm, I start maternity leave in January, but I don't really intend to go back. I want to be a full time mummy :)
If your a SAHM mum how long have you been? and do you think you will be a SAHM permintently or till at school etc? - I hope to be in the future, but I might get a job once all my future children are at school, I'd like to work at a primary school, I enjoyed volunteering in one :)


----------



## youngwife20

Hey MANA! Obcourse thats okay! thinkign about it i shoudlnt have chosen that spesific age. as its more about the family unit vibe than the age itself xx im 24 weeks so were pretty close! what made you decide to go on matleave so early? i went on matleave early with my daughter due to spd but i wish i didnt! lol this time round i am taking all my holiday and if i have spd bad again il just go off sick then take matleave as last minute as i can. and also if you get enhanced matleave from your employer you have to go back for a certian amount of time or yu have to pay it back xx


----------



## katherinegrey

youngwife20 said:


> katherinegrey said:
> 
> 
> Hi :D Nice to see some other lovely ladies around my age with kids/pregnant :) I'm 21 and had my first baby six days ago :)
> 
> How old are you?
> I'm 21 :)
> How old is your Oh?
> 22
> How many kids do you want in total? I might stop at this one! We'll see, I'm undecided.
> Are you working? On Mat leave? A SAHM? - If you are on Matleave how long are you off for?
> Not working, I'm a SAHM for now :)
> If your a SAHM mum how long have you been? and do you think you will be a SAHM permintently or till at school etc?
> I've only been a mom 6 days lol, but I dropped out of uni when I became pregnant pretty much :blush: I hope to be a stay at home mom until Jamie is in nursery/school, though I might go back to uni before that if I can go part time x
> 
> CONGRATULATTIOONSS wow 6 days ago!! aww so cute how r u feeling? what were u studying in uni? how are u finding mamahood? xClick to expand...

 Thank you :D I',m well thank you, just tired lol! I was studying human biology and psychology :) I'm loving it thank you :D how're you finding pregnancy with a LO already?? I was so tired when I was pregnant, I can't imagine having a LO too!


----------



## pinkribbon

youngwife20 said:


> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> How old are you? I'm 22
> How old is your Oh? He's 22
> How many kids do you want in total? 2 - so i'm done!
> Are you working? I'm on maternity leave too but I was part-time.
> If you are on Matleave how long are you off for? 9 months to a year I haven't decided yet, I might not go back I might try and find a new job. I don't think I'll start my career until Lucas is about Jake's age though so about 2 or maybe even 3.
> if you are working how are you finding being at work with a baby? I'll answer this cause I worked while Jake was a baby before I had Lucas. It's tough the first few shifts cause I worried to death about whether he was happy and settled cause we'd never been apart but I soon learnt he was happy and it was some 'me' time although I wasn't relaxing of that made sense.
> Are your baby/babies at nursery? How many days? Jake's at playgroup 2 days a week 9:10am til 11:40am
> 
> And to answer your other questions, I have two boys, Jake is a bit over 2 and Lucas is 5 weeks. I fell pregnant after my 1st year of uni during the Xmas break so I did my second year pregnant and handed my last assignment in 3 days before my due date :haha: then I took a gap year and went back after Jake's 1st birthday. I then got pregnant a little into my 3rd year of uni which was hard as I was in the middle of writing my dissertation which was 10,000 words and I had morning sickness. Sometimes I wonder how I even managed it cause I was working part time too ontop of looking after Jake. So I'm kinda proud of myself :haha:
> 
> Oh and I worked part time at a supermarket and studied advertising. For all I enjoy media and stuff I wish i'd done something else cause it's the kinda career where hours aren't at all flexible.
> 
> thank you for answering and wow that is truely amazing! took my driving test while pregnant and that was hard enough! can not study fullstop let alone being pregnant , and is your older baby in nursery at the momment while ur on mat leave? i was thinking of leaving my daughter in for a few days when baby arives.. so i have "me time" with new baby? what do you think? xClick to expand...

No he's not at nursery, he won't get a place until he's 3 unless we send him privately and it's too expensive and I don't really feel the need to as we pay to send him to playgroup twice a week for a couple of hours. I would say if you're thinking of sending her, send her before the new baby arrives not after so she can settle in - it took Jake a couple of weeks and also so she doesn't feel pushed out. It's nice to have some one on one with Lucas while Jake's at playgroup though, definitely. Sometimes I feel Lucas doesn't get enough attention while I see to jake :(


----------



## MummyMana

youngwife20 said:


> Hey MANA! Obcourse thats okay! thinkign about it i shoudlnt have chosen that spesific age. as its more about the family unit vibe than the age itself xx im 24 weeks so were pretty close! what made you decide to go on matleave so early? i went on matleave early with my daughter due to spd but i wish i didnt! lol this time round i am taking all my holiday and if i have spd bad again il just go off sick then take matleave as last minute as i can. and also if you get enhanced matleave from your employer you have to go back for a certian amount of time or yu have to pay it back xx

thankyou for the reply hehe :) i'm planning on going on mat leave so early for a few reasons, the main one being I can't get amp, but I've worked out that I can get more maternity allowance than i'm actually getting paid at the moment :s so financially I'd be better off out of work strangely enough :D also I've heard that they're going to be making cuts on temporary staff in January so I nightie ended up out of work anyway :/ i'm gonna use the free time I have to get everything sorted for baby's arrival :)


----------



## youngwife20

katherinegrey said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katherinegrey said:
> 
> 
> Hi :D Nice to see some other lovely ladies around my age with kids/pregnant :) I'm 21 and had my first baby six days ago :)
> 
> How old are you?
> I'm 21 :)
> How old is your Oh?
> 22
> How many kids do you want in total? I might stop at this one! We'll see, I'm undecided.
> Are you working? On Mat leave? A SAHM? - If you are on Matleave how long are you off for?
> Not working, I'm a SAHM for now :)
> If your a SAHM mum how long have you been? and do you think you will be a SAHM permintently or till at school etc?
> I've only been a mom 6 days lol, but I dropped out of uni when I became pregnant pretty much :blush: I hope to be a stay at home mom until Jamie is in nursery/school, though I might go back to uni before that if I can go part time x
> 
> CONGRATULATTIOONSS wow 6 days ago!! aww so cute how r u feeling? what were u studying in uni? how are u finding mamahood? xClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you :D I',m well thank you, just tired lol! I was studying human biology and psychology :) I'm loving it thank you :D how're you finding pregnancy with a LO already?? I was so tired when I was pregnant, I can't imagine having a LO too!Click to expand...

and wow smart courses! gosh i know nothing about human biology love pscyolofy though! and im finding it alright i am getting abit more sleepy and not easy running after her lol but its not as hard as i imagined it but i might not be saying that in a few months haha it is flying sooo fast! its unreal xx


----------



## youngwife20

pinkribbon said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> How old are you? I'm 22
> How old is your Oh? He's 22
> How many kids do you want in total? 2 - so i'm done!
> Are you working? I'm on maternity leave too but I was part-time.
> If you are on Matleave how long are you off for? 9 months to a year I haven't decided yet, I might not go back I might try and find a new job. I don't think I'll start my career until Lucas is about Jake's age though so about 2 or maybe even 3.
> if you are working how are you finding being at work with a baby? I'll answer this cause I worked while Jake was a baby before I had Lucas. It's tough the first few shifts cause I worried to death about whether he was happy and settled cause we'd never been apart but I soon learnt he was happy and it was some 'me' time although I wasn't relaxing of that made sense.
> Are your baby/babies at nursery? How many days? Jake's at playgroup 2 days a week 9:10am til 11:40am
> 
> And to answer your other questions, I have two boys, Jake is a bit over 2 and Lucas is 5 weeks. I fell pregnant after my 1st year of uni during the Xmas break so I did my second year pregnant and handed my last assignment in 3 days before my due date :haha: then I took a gap year and went back after Jake's 1st birthday. I then got pregnant a little into my 3rd year of uni which was hard as I was in the middle of writing my dissertation which was 10,000 words and I had morning sickness. Sometimes I wonder how I even managed it cause I was working part time too ontop of looking after Jake. So I'm kinda proud of myself :haha:
> 
> Oh and I worked part time at a supermarket and studied advertising. For all I enjoy media and stuff I wish i'd done something else cause it's the kinda career where hours aren't at all flexible.
> 
> thank you for answering and wow that is truely amazing! took my driving test while pregnant and that was hard enough! can not study fullstop let alone being pregnant , and is your older baby in nursery at the momment while ur on mat leave? i was thinking of leaving my daughter in for a few days when baby arives.. so i have "me time" with new baby? what do you think? xClick to expand...
> 
> No he's not at nursery, he won't get a place until he's 3 unless we send him privately and it's too expensive and I don't really feel the need to as we pay to send him to playgroup twice a week for a couple of hours. I would say if you're thinking of sending her, send her before the new baby arrives not after so she can settle in - it took Jake a couple of weeks and also so she doesn't feel pushed out. It's nice to have some one on one with Lucas while Jake's at playgroup though, definitely. Sometimes I feel Lucas doesn't get enough attention while I see to jake :(Click to expand...


My daughter starts nursery anyway 10th of january as i go back to work for a month and ahalf. so i might just reduce her days. and how does the playgroup work? you send him but dont go with him? or you mean like a play group you go together? and i imagine it is hard to balance your time between the toe i do think i will find that hard because my daughter does not sit down lol shes always crawling away and im fidning it hard catching her intime now let alone when im breastfeeding or something andd shes crawling or walking behind the tv lol x


----------



## youngwife20

MummyMana said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> Hey MANA! Obcourse thats okay! thinkign about it i shoudlnt have chosen that spesific age. as its more about the family unit vibe than the age itself xx im 24 weeks so were pretty close! what made you decide to go on matleave so early? i went on matleave early with my daughter due to spd but i wish i didnt! lol this time round i am taking all my holiday and if i have spd bad again il just go off sick then take matleave as last minute as i can. and also if you get enhanced matleave from your employer you have to go back for a certian amount of time or yu have to pay it back xx
> 
> thankyou for the reply hehe :) i'm planning on going on mat leave so early for a few reasons, the main one being I can't get amp, but I've worked out that I can get more maternity allowance than i'm actually getting paid at the moment :s so financially I'd be better off out of work strangely enough :D also I've heard that they're going to be making cuts on temporary staff in January so I nightie ended up out of work anyway :/ i'm gonna use the free time I have to get everything sorted for baby's arrival :)Click to expand...

good plan its so confusing working out. i dont know if il get smp this time. i know i get enhanced pay for 6 months then they havent told me if il get smp as i havent gone back to fill the forms in yet!, and its always better for you to quit than be dismissed good idea. i had so much free time but i didnt get much done til like the last week lol luckily she was a week late anyway lol when is ur due date? x


----------



## MummyMana

youngwife20 said:


> MummyMana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> Hey MANA! Obcourse thats okay! thinkign about it i shoudlnt have chosen that spesific age. as its more about the family unit vibe than the age itself xx im 24 weeks so were pretty close! what made you decide to go on matleave so early? i went on matleave early with my daughter due to spd but i wish i didnt! lol this time round i am taking all my holiday and if i have spd bad again il just go off sick then take matleave as last minute as i can. and also if you get enhanced matleave from your employer you have to go back for a certian amount of time or yu have to pay it back xx
> 
> thankyou for the reply hehe :) i'm planning on going on mat leave so early for a few reasons, the main one being I can't get amp, but I've worked out that I can get more maternity allowance than i'm actually getting paid at the moment :s so financially I'd be better off out of work strangely enough :D also I've heard that they're going to be making cuts on temporary staff in January so I nightie ended up out of work anyway :/ i'm gonna use the free time I have to get everything sorted for baby's arrival :)Click to expand...
> 
> good plan its so confusing working out. i dont know if il get smp this time. i know i get enhanced pay for 6 months then they havent told me if il get smp as i havent gone back to fill the forms in yet!, and its always better for you to quit than be dismissed good idea. i had so much free time but i didnt get much done til like the last week lol luckily she was a week late anyway lol when is ur due date? xClick to expand...

I'm due on the 30th march :) i'm sure she's gonna come on 1st of April though and my partner will think i'm playing an April fools joke :D how about you?


----------



## Emma11511

Thought I'd crash ;) I have a 4month old son :)

*How old are you? *19
*How old is your Oh?* 29
*How many kids do you want in total?* 4/5
*Are you working? On Mat leave? A SAHM? - If you are on Matleave how long are you off for?* I'm a SAHM
*If your a SAHM mum how long have you been? and do you think you will be a SAHM permintently or till at school etc?* I was looking for work when I fell pregnant, never managed to get a job! Can't decide whether to go back to work soon, or wait. Going to either go to uni and qualify as a midwife, or train as a carer for now. (Will take me at least 5 years before I can work as a midwife!)
*if you are working how are you finding being at work with a baby?* ---
*Are your baby/babies at nursery? How many days?* Nope.

I've been with my OH for 2 years. Moved in together after a couple of weeks, got engaged after 2 months! We're getting married next year. Eventually OH is going to be a 'house-husband'/SAHD. I probably won't be working until Julian is at nursery, can't bear to leave him! Planning to continue babymaking in around 5 years. OH wants one now, but he's been told to wait! He's happy to go along with what I want, and I want 4/5 LOs :)


----------



## Charlie91

youngwife20 said:


> Charlie91 said:
> 
> 
> :hi:, I'm Charlie and pregnant with my first but me and OH are young in comparison to many:
> 
> *How old are you?* 21 but with be 22 when LO arrives
> *How old is your Oh?* 21
> *How many kids do you want in total?* I wanted 2 but OH has always wanted 3 so think we're just going to wait and see
> *Are you working? On Mat leave? A SAHM? - If you are on Matleave how long are you off for? * I'm currently working full time - work doesn't know that I'm pregnant yet either. Not sure how much maternity leave I will take tbh :shrug:
> *If your a SAHM mum how long have you been? and do you think you will be a SAHM permanently or till at school etc? * :nope:, haven't got my LO yet!!
> *If you are working how are you finding being at work with a baby?* :nope:, no baby yet
> *Are your baby/babies at nursery? How many days*? :nope:, no baby to send to nursery yet but I think I would like my LO to go for at least an afternoon or two for the socialising
> 
> We're both very excited about the pregnancy, it was planned as we own our house, both work and felt that we wanted to be young parents so decided there's no time like the present!!!
> :flower:
> 
> your so right there really is no time like the present! i am really suprised about the people who have bought there own house by our age.we bought our house when i was 20 when we bought this house. and noeone i know is even renting . so its nice to see x and when do u think ul tell work xxClick to expand...

I know what you mean, most of my friends still live with their parents- which means that it seems we're all at different stages of our lives!! I'm not telling work for a while yet, luckily I'm still quite small so can keep bump hidden. The reason is that I'm currently on a temporary contract and will find out in January /February whether they're going to make me permanent. I don't want the pregnancy to influence their decision of whether to keep me on or not. I need to get some advice on the situation in terms of maternity leave and pay tbh. Don't really know what I'll be entitled to.

How's things been for you today? xx
:flower:


----------



## aimee_1691

I'm
21 from
Birmingham and pregnant with my 3rd xx


----------



## pinkribbon

youngwife20 said:


> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> How old are you? I'm 22
> How old is your Oh? He's 22
> How many kids do you want in total? 2 - so i'm done!
> Are you working? I'm on maternity leave too but I was part-time.
> If you are on Matleave how long are you off for? 9 months to a year I haven't decided yet, I might not go back I might try and find a new job. I don't think I'll start my career until Lucas is about Jake's age though so about 2 or maybe even 3.
> if you are working how are you finding being at work with a baby? I'll answer this cause I worked while Jake was a baby before I had Lucas. It's tough the first few shifts cause I worried to death about whether he was happy and settled cause we'd never been apart but I soon learnt he was happy and it was some 'me' time although I wasn't relaxing of that made sense.
> Are your baby/babies at nursery? How many days? Jake's at playgroup 2 days a week 9:10am til 11:40am
> 
> And to answer your other questions, I have two boys, Jake is a bit over 2 and Lucas is 5 weeks. I fell pregnant after my 1st year of uni during the Xmas break so I did my second year pregnant and handed my last assignment in 3 days before my due date :haha: then I took a gap year and went back after Jake's 1st birthday. I then got pregnant a little into my 3rd year of uni which was hard as I was in the middle of writing my dissertation which was 10,000 words and I had morning sickness. Sometimes I wonder how I even managed it cause I was working part time too ontop of looking after Jake. So I'm kinda proud of myself :haha:
> 
> Oh and I worked part time at a supermarket and studied advertising. For all I enjoy media and stuff I wish i'd done something else cause it's the kinda career where hours aren't at all flexible.
> 
> thank you for answering and wow that is truely amazing! took my driving test while pregnant and that was hard enough! can not study fullstop let alone being pregnant , and is your older baby in nursery at the momment while ur on mat leave? i was thinking of leaving my daughter in for a few days when baby arives.. so i have "me time" with new baby? what do you think? xClick to expand...
> 
> No he's not at nursery, he won't get a place until he's 3 unless we send him privately and it's too expensive and I don't really feel the need to as we pay to send him to playgroup twice a week for a couple of hours. I would say if you're thinking of sending her, send her before the new baby arrives not after so she can settle in - it took Jake a couple of weeks and also so she doesn't feel pushed out. It's nice to have some one on one with Lucas while Jake's at playgroup though, definitely. Sometimes I feel Lucas doesn't get enough attention while I see to jake :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My daughter starts nursery anyway 10th of january as i go back to work for a month and ahalf. so i might just reduce her days. and how does the playgroup work? you send him but dont go with him? or you mean like a play group you go together? and i imagine it is hard to balance your time between the toe i do think i will find that hard because my daughter does not sit down lol shes always crawling away and im fidning it hard catching her intime now let alone when im breastfeeding or something andd shes crawling or walking behind the tv lol xClick to expand...

It's like a playgroup where I drop him off then pick him up. They have different activities for them and they have snack time and story time etc, play outside when the weather is fine etc. he loves it but the first couple of sessions he cried for me, now he asks to go! 

I'm breastfeeding Lucas and it is difficult to juggle when Jake is wanting my attention! I try and occupy him and then feed but sometimes it's easier than others :dohh:


----------



## babycakes16

hi, im tayma, i'll be 22 next month, OH is 23 and our little man is nearly 6 months old now :)

me and OH have been together 3 and a half years and will hopefully get a place together as a family when he graduates from uni and moves back to london. 

I am already slightly broody lol but i know it would be hugely impractical for us to have another baby so soon. We've agreed to start TTC in about 4-5 years, as that gives enough time for us both to graduate and be settled, and I dont want the age gap to be tooo big

i get the whole 'you're too young' thing as well sometimes but i just ignore it. Alot of my friends think im boring and dont really understand me anymore, we're not close like we used to be, so i'd love to make some new young mummy friends that i can relate to!


----------



## Jodiie_xO

_Hiii :]
I've only recently started coming on here again, I'm 21, with a 9 month old boy & engaged to my partner, from Birmingham  Congratulations on being pregnant again, enjoy  x_


----------



## youngwife20

pinkribbon said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> How old are you? I'm 22
> How old is your Oh? He's 22
> How many kids do you want in total? 2 - so i'm done!
> Are you working? I'm on maternity leave too but I was part-time.
> If you are on Matleave how long are you off for? 9 months to a year I haven't decided yet, I might not go back I might try and find a new job. I don't think I'll start my career until Lucas is about Jake's age though so about 2 or maybe even 3.
> if you are working how are you finding being at work with a baby? I'll answer this cause I worked while Jake was a baby before I had Lucas. It's tough the first few shifts cause I worried to death about whether he was happy and settled cause we'd never been apart but I soon learnt he was happy and it was some 'me' time although I wasn't relaxing of that made sense.
> Are your baby/babies at nursery? How many days? Jake's at playgroup 2 days a week 9:10am til 11:40am
> 
> And to answer your other questions, I have two boys, Jake is a bit over 2 and Lucas is 5 weeks. I fell pregnant after my 1st year of uni during the Xmas break so I did my second year pregnant and handed my last assignment in 3 days before my due date :haha: then I took a gap year and went back after Jake's 1st birthday. I then got pregnant a little into my 3rd year of uni which was hard as I was in the middle of writing my dissertation which was 10,000 words and I had morning sickness. Sometimes I wonder how I even managed it cause I was working part time too ontop of looking after Jake. So I'm kinda proud of myself :haha:
> 
> Oh and I worked part time at a supermarket and studied advertising. For all I enjoy media and stuff I wish i'd done something else cause it's the kinda career where hours aren't at all flexible.
> 
> thank you for answering and wow that is truely amazing! took my driving test while pregnant and that was hard enough! can not study fullstop let alone being pregnant , and is your older baby in nursery at the momment while ur on mat leave? i was thinking of leaving my daughter in for a few days when baby arives.. so i have "me time" with new baby? what do you think? xClick to expand...
> 
> No he's not at nursery, he won't get a place until he's 3 unless we send him privately and it's too expensive and I don't really feel the need to as we pay to send him to playgroup twice a week for a couple of hours. I would say if you're thinking of sending her, send her before the new baby arrives not after so she can settle in - it took Jake a couple of weeks and also so she doesn't feel pushed out. It's nice to have some one on one with Lucas while Jake's at playgroup though, definitely. Sometimes I feel Lucas doesn't get enough attention while I see to jake :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My daughter starts nursery anyway 10th of january as i go back to work for a month and ahalf. so i might just reduce her days. and how does the playgroup work? you send him but dont go with him? or you mean like a play group you go together? and i imagine it is hard to balance your time between the toe i do think i will find that hard because my daughter does not sit down lol shes always crawling away and im fidning it hard catching her intime now let alone when im breastfeeding or something andd shes crawling or walking behind the tv lol xClick to expand...
> 
> It's like a playgroup where I drop him off then pick him up. They have different activities for them and they have snack time and story time etc, play outside when the weather is fine etc. he loves it but the first couple of sessions he cried for me, now he asks to go!
> 
> I'm breastfeeding Lucas and it is difficult to juggle when Jake is wanting my attention! I try and occupy him and then feed but sometimes it's easier than others :dohh:Click to expand...

its so good that your managing to do it!< how long do you think you will breastfeed for? xx


----------



## youngwife20

babycakes16 said:


> hi, im tayma, i'll be 22 next month, OH is 23 and our little man is nearly 6 months old now :)
> 
> me and OH have been together 3 and a half years and will hopefully get a place together as a family when he graduates from uni and moves back to london.
> 
> I am already slightly broody lol but i know it would be hugely impractical for us to have another baby so soon. We've agreed to start TTC in about 4-5 years, as that gives enough time for us both to graduate and be settled, and I dont want the age gap to be tooo big
> 
> i get the whole 'you're too young' thing as well sometimes but i just ignore it. Alot of my friends think im boring and dont really understand me anymore, we're not close like we used to be, so i'd love to make some new young mummy friends that i can relate to!

hi hun! nice to meet you! i totatly get what you mean about your friends not getting you so much now. ive noticed ive dropped a hell of alot of friends. not because there bad friends. but there completly in a different world to me! i mean i still like to have fun like any young person but my priorities have changed which they dont understand! and i completly prefer being a mummy to going out drinking etc!. what are you both studdieing?


----------



## youngwife20

Jodiie_xO said:


> _Hiii :]
> I've only recently started coming on here again, I'm 21, with a 9 month old boy & engaged to my partner, from Birmingham  Congratulations on being pregnant again, enjoy  x_

Aww thank you Jodie! when was your baby born? my daughter was born feb 26th so will be 10months in 6 days!! how are you finding young mummy hood? and when will you be getting married! so exciting xx


----------



## babyjan

youngwife20 said:


> babyjan said:
> 
> 
> Hi youngwife, I'm 21 married with a 11 month old boy and in the uk.
> Not a teen but I did come in here more often when pregnant as I was 19 when I first got pregnant lol x
> 
> hello we have spoke a few times i think . ur names super familer! how old did u get married? and how olds ur hubby xxClick to expand...

Sorry if this is a late response, I've only just seen this.
Well I got married at 19 in feb 2011 and was turning 20 three months later, I discovered I was pregnant end of April, my husband is 24. 
We've definitely spoke before :-]


----------



## youngwife20

MummyMana said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyMana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> Hey MANA! Obcourse thats okay! thinkign about it i shoudlnt have chosen that spesific age. as its more about the family unit vibe than the age itself xx im 24 weeks so were pretty close! what made you decide to go on matleave so early? i went on matleave early with my daughter due to spd but i wish i didnt! lol this time round i am taking all my holiday and if i have spd bad again il just go off sick then take matleave as last minute as i can. and also if you get enhanced matleave from your employer you have to go back for a certian amount of time or yu have to pay it back xx
> 
> thankyou for the reply hehe :) i'm planning on going on mat leave so early for a few reasons, the main one being I can't get amp, but I've worked out that I can get more maternity allowance than i'm actually getting paid at the moment :s so financially I'd be better off out of work strangely enough :D also I've heard that they're going to be making cuts on temporary staff in January so I nightie ended up out of work anyway :/ i'm gonna use the free time I have to get everything sorted for baby's arrival :)Click to expand...
> 
> good plan its so confusing working out. i dont know if il get smp this time. i know i get enhanced pay for 6 months then they havent told me if il get smp as i havent gone back to fill the forms in yet!, and its always better for you to quit than be dismissed good idea. i had so much free time but i didnt get much done til like the last week lol luckily she was a week late anyway lol when is ur due date? xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm due on the 30th march :) i'm sure she's gonna come on 1st of April though and my partner will think i'm playing an April fools joke :D how about you?Click to expand...

Omg how funny would that be " IM IN LABOUR GET HERE NOW!!" he replies " good joke hun see you when i get home" lol . and im due april 3rd but will be having a sweep at 39 weeks due to previous section xx so who knows when the baby will actualy get here! mind you sweep never worked with my daughter so i havent got my hopes up on it working lol


----------



## youngwife20

Emma11511 said:


> Thought I'd crash ;) I have a 4month old son :)
> 
> *How old are you? *19
> *How old is your Oh?* 29
> *How many kids do you want in total?* 4/5
> *Are you working? On Mat leave? A SAHM? - If you are on Matleave how long are you off for?* I'm a SAHM
> *If your a SAHM mum how long have you been? and do you think you will be a SAHM permintently or till at school etc?* I was looking for work when I fell pregnant, never managed to get a job! Can't decide whether to go back to work soon, or wait. Going to either go to uni and qualify as a midwife, or train as a carer for now. (Will take me at least 5 years before I can work as a midwife!)
> *if you are working how are you finding being at work with a baby?* ---
> *Are your baby/babies at nursery? How many days?* Nope.
> 
> I've been with my OH for 2 years. Moved in together after a couple of weeks, got engaged after 2 months! We're getting married next year. Eventually OH is going to be a 'house-husband'/SAHD. I probably won't be working until Julian is at nursery, can't bear to leave him! Planning to continue babymaking in around 5 years. OH wants one now, but he's been told to wait! He's happy to go along with what I want, and I want 4/5 LOs :)


aww lovely i love your babys name that would be my number 1 choice for our sons name but my hubby doesnt want it :( boohoo! and what made you and your oh decide he would be a stay at home dad? be so cool to be a midwife. i was a carer and to be honest it isnt a job id do if im making babys as its alot of manuel handeling and being around sick people when your pregnant is not the best, but whataver suits you and your family its good to have a goal!! . and its nice that its the oh wanting more babies as its usualy the ladies forcing there oh! my hubbys the same he would literaly just get me pregnant 24/7 if he could! but i couldnt handle too many babys lol


----------



## Jodiie_xO

youngwife20 said:


> Jodiie_xO said:
> 
> 
> _Hiii :]
> I've only recently started coming on here again, I'm 21, with a 9 month old boy & engaged to my partner, from Birmingham  Congratulations on being pregnant again, enjoy  x_
> 
> Aww thank you Jodie! when was your baby born? my daughter was born feb 26th so will be 10months in 6 days!! how are you finding young mummy hood? and when will you be getting married! so exciting xxClick to expand...


_ He was born 15th March 2012, so ours are very close in age lol. I love it lol, I can't remember what my life used to be like as silly as it sounds lol. How are you finding it? We haven't set a proper date just yet, we want to wait until he's finished Uni so about another 2 years yet  lol How long have you been married (if you don't mind me asking) xx_


----------



## youngwife20

Charlie91 said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie91 said:
> 
> 
> :hi:, I'm Charlie and pregnant with my first but me and OH are young in comparison to many:
> 
> *How old are you?* 21 but with be 22 when LO arrives
> *How old is your Oh?* 21
> *How many kids do you want in total?* I wanted 2 but OH has always wanted 3 so think we're just going to wait and see
> *Are you working? On Mat leave? A SAHM? - If you are on Matleave how long are you off for? * I'm currently working full time - work doesn't know that I'm pregnant yet either. Not sure how much maternity leave I will take tbh :shrug:
> *If your a SAHM mum how long have you been? and do you think you will be a SAHM permanently or till at school etc? * :nope:, haven't got my LO yet!!
> *If you are working how are you finding being at work with a baby?* :nope:, no baby yet
> *Are your baby/babies at nursery? How many days*? :nope:, no baby to send to nursery yet but I think I would like my LO to go for at least an afternoon or two for the socialising
> 
> We're both very excited about the pregnancy, it was planned as we own our house, both work and felt that we wanted to be young parents so decided there's no time like the present!!!
> :flower:
> 
> your so right there really is no time like the present! i am really suprised about the people who have bought there own house by our age.we bought our house when i was 20 when we bought this house. and noeone i know is even renting . so its nice to see x and when do u think ul tell work xxClick to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean, most of my friends still live with their parents- which means that it seems we're all at different stages of our lives!! I'm not telling work for a while yet, luckily I'm still quite small so can keep bump hidden. The reason is that I'm currently on a temporary contract and will find out in January /February whether they're going to make me permanent. I don't want the pregnancy to influence their decision of whether to keep me on or not. I need to get some advice on the situation in terms of maternity leave and pay tbh. Don't really know what I'll be entitled to.
> 
> How's things been for you today? xx
> :flower:Click to expand...

Hi Hun the Jobcenter and ACAS will be really good at working out what you should be intittled too in ways of whether you get mat pay etc. your hr department will also know but i gues you dont want them getting wind of it. my hr is in poland so i could ask everything i wanted about my rights before they knew i was pregnant. 

Also you have to tell them 15 weeks before your due date Ligaly that your pregnant. I hope they make you perminent !! and things have been really good it was my Birthday On tuesday so i had a lovely chilled day went to my mum with hubby and my lo for breakfast before he went to work and i spent all day at my mums which was perfect because i couldnt be bothered to go out as the whether was crap lol - how has your week been are you all ready for xmas? we didnt end up putting decorations up at our house as were spending xmas at mums so we just put them up there!


----------



## youngwife20

aimee_1691 said:


> I'm
> 21 from
> Birmingham and pregnant with my 3rd xx

Hello!! how do you pronounce your babies name? it looks really unique but i cant pronounce it?


----------



## Emma11511

youngwife20 said:


> Emma11511 said:
> 
> 
> Thought I'd crash ;) I have a 4month old son :)
> 
> *How old are you? *19
> *How old is your Oh?* 29
> *How many kids do you want in total?* 4/5
> *Are you working? On Mat leave? A SAHM? - If you are on Matleave how long are you off for?* I'm a SAHM
> *If your a SAHM mum how long have you been? and do you think you will be a SAHM permintently or till at school etc?* I was looking for work when I fell pregnant, never managed to get a job! Can't decide whether to go back to work soon, or wait. Going to either go to uni and qualify as a midwife, or train as a carer for now. (Will take me at least 5 years before I can work as a midwife!)
> *if you are working how are you finding being at work with a baby?* ---
> *Are your baby/babies at nursery? How many days?* Nope.
> 
> I've been with my OH for 2 years. Moved in together after a couple of weeks, got engaged after 2 months! We're getting married next year. Eventually OH is going to be a 'house-husband'/SAHD. I probably won't be working until Julian is at nursery, can't bear to leave him! Planning to continue babymaking in around 5 years. OH wants one now, but he's been told to wait! He's happy to go along with what I want, and I want 4/5 LOs :)
> 
> 
> aww lovely i love your babys name that would be my number 1 choice for our sons name but my hubby doesnt want it :( boohoo! and what made you and your oh decide he would be a stay at home dad? be so cool to be a midwife. i was a carer and to be honest it isnt a job id do if im making babys as its alot of manuel handeling and being around sick people when your pregnant is not the best, but whataver suits you and your family its good to have a goal!! . and its nice that its the oh wanting more babies as its usualy the ladies forcing there oh! my hubbys the same he would literaly just get me pregnant 24/7 if he could! but i couldnt handle too many babys lolClick to expand...

Oh thankyou :) You don't hear that name very often! One of the things I like about it. It's unusual, but not 'different', if that makes sense?
To be honest, my OH is more like the housewife in our relationship anyway! I do all the cooking and baby stuff, but he's the cleaner, does the washing, cleans the dishes, walks behind me picking up my sh*t :haha: I want to breastfeed for at least another year, if not 2, and I couldn't face leaving Julian anyway. But I want to go to uni and qualify and get a good career, whereas OH doesn't particularly enjoy working, so as long as we can afford only one of us working, then it makes more sense for him to be at home anyway.
I'd only be a carer as a 'stop gap' before I qualified as a midwife, just so we could have a decent income in the near future, instead of 5 years time- which is the least amount of time I need to qualify and go back to work!
OH is so good with Julian, gets up with him even though I breastfeed, aside from feeding, we do pretty much the same with Julian. He always changes him, gets him dressed, plays with him, I've never had to ask him to do a thing. So he'd obviously love more, and we both want a big family. I want to wait a bit before the next one because I know what we're like, we'll just keep getting broody and wanting another one, and we'll end up with 15 kids :rofl:


----------



## mudgekin1989

I'm studying for an English Degree


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Seems Ive been MIA for a little while sorry! :haha: 

Your kitchen sounds like its going to look gorgeous! I bet you are excited, I love having newly decorated room - just not the work that needs to be put in! Takes forever with kiddies!

How old are you?
Im 21
How old is your Oh?
He is 23 as of about 5 days ago.
How many kids do you want in total?
Always said at least 3. Would love 5 etc but its not really feasable.
Are you working? On Mat leave? A SAHM? - If you are on Matleave how long are you off for?If your a SAHM mum how long have you been? and do you think you will be a SAHM permintently or till at school etc?if you are working how are you finding being at work with a baby?*
I do occasional cover work, covering holidays, days off and illness. Jugglig the kids is fine as long as someone is free to watch them. Mostly a SAHM, i enjoy it and hope to stay doing what I am till my children are in school - i didnt have kids for someone else to raise them.
Are your baby/babies at nursery? How many days?
My daughter goes two days a week, she is 3. My son starts a two hour morning session a week in jan - he will be a couple weeks from 2.


----------



## youngwife20

Emma11511-p Your oh sounds like my Hubby! except he does the cooking too well he splits it between him and my mum lol as we dont have a cooker at the momment and our halogen oven broke! ( were redoing our kitchen u see) i go round to my mums and collect our food that shes made for the week lol shes amazing. you know id love to get a good career, but i really dont know were to start .. i know id love to be a psycologist or a coginitive behavoural theripist but i cant go to uni because i dont want the debt. and i dont think id be good at uni . and tbh i hate working too lol but i imagine id love it if i was in a job i really enjoyed, my hubby would hate to be a stay at home dad . his ideal job would be working outside building stuff as before he moved from the country to live with me he used to build walls and now he works in an office and i dont think hes really that into it but hes doing what he can to provide xx and thats cool id love to breastfeed aslong as you want to BUT lol my goal is to breastfeed till i get home from hospital first.. lol so i dont let my self feel preasured to suceed at it. aww your sounds so sweet. my hubby is the same! even when he has work in the morning if he has a a later start he will get up with her do her breakfast etc while i have a little lie in! aha ha 15! you know now im thinking about it.. i think il have a break after this baby and try to get my career on track BUT i have to stay with my current employer for a year first. as i wil be getting inhanced matpay!. and another thing though i want a career i feel like to start with i wont be getting the amount of money im getting now.. so would it be benifitial to be in ajob that i like.. but might not be as much as what im making for years ? xx


----------



## youngwife20

oh yeh im 22 NOW LOL AS OF DECEMBER tHE 18TH haha x


----------



## youngwife20

xx~Lor~xx said:


> Seems Ive been MIA for a little while sorry! :haha:
> 
> Your kitchen sounds like its going to look gorgeous! I bet you are excited, I love having newly decorated room - just not the work that needs to be put in! Takes forever with kiddies!
> 
> How old are you?
> Im 21
> How old is your Oh?
> He is 23 as of about 5 days ago.
> How many kids do you want in total?
> Always said at least 3. Would love 5 etc but its not really feasable.
> Are you working? On Mat leave? A SAHM? - If you are on Matleave how long are you off for?If your a SAHM mum how long have you been? and do you think you will be a SAHM permintently or till at school etc?if you are working how are you finding being at work with a baby?*
> I do occasional cover work, covering holidays, days off and illness. Jugglig the kids is fine as long as someone is free to watch them. Mostly a SAHM, i enjoy it and hope to stay doing what I am till my children are in school - i didnt have kids for someone else to raise them.
> Are your baby/babies at nursery? How many days?
> My daughter goes two days a week, she is 3. My son starts a two hour morning session a week in jan - he will be a couple weeks from 2.

" I didnt have kids for someone else to raise them" :growlmad::nope:
Im going back to work in January because I have no choice. I didnt have kids for " others to raise them" either. I had kids because we wanted them and we are stable in our lives to have them but at the same time. I have to work, and i dont feel sending my baby to nursery so we can all have a better life and afford to eat is having others raise them. that was abit of an insensitive comment really. :( id rather not send her. i already feel guilty about it because i have no one else to watch her and she will be in nursery 4 days a week its not my ideal situation. I understand were your coming from but you saying that makes me feel like you feel mothers who work shouldnt be havin kids unless they can "raise them" but i do feel i am raising her. and my son that wil be here..


----------



## pinkribbon

Happy belated birthday! :happydance:

I don't think the above poster meant any offence it was probably an offhand comment but I agree with what you've said there. We've got to let them go eventually anyway when they're 3 and go to nursery I'd like to think I'd still be raising Jake when he goes there on a daily basis!


----------



## youngwife20

Hi OPink thank you and your right she probs didnt mean anything by it but ive heard it so many times lol and im feeling abit axious about her going ahwell! and 

im finding choosing a boys name inposssible!! is there any you like???


----------



## pinkribbon

Well I like Jake and Lucas obviously :haha: but I also liked Nathan, Joel and James

Tbh I find boys names easier than girls names! The night before my ELCS we were still in two minds over our girls name!!


----------



## JLMC

Hi Girls can i join in... Just found out i'm pregnant today... been trying for 11 months so we are very excited!!

i'm 22 nearly 23 been with OH for 7 and a half years.. met in school and are engaged. We are expecting our first. 

Love reading your stories! Jen xxx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Wow, ok. No i absolutely didnt mean offence. I said i HOPED to be a SAHM. BUT its all financially depending.. Yeah im gonna leave this thread. Bit offended you jumped at me like that. I have my own reasons for that being something important. Ps I DO WORK, I dont sit on my arse and worked through my daughters pregnancy.
Oh and 'someone else raising them' is my MIL as it would cost more than its worth to work full time and have my children in nursery. Dont automatically assume things and jump at people. I dont judge others who have their kids in nursery, most of the people I know DO.


----------



## youngwife20

pinkribbon said:


> Well I like Jake and Lucas obviously :haha: but I also liked Nathan, Joel and James
> 
> Tbh I find boys names easier than girls names! The night before my ELCS we were still in two minds over our girls name!!

I love Lucas and Joel thats very cute. may i ask why you had an elc ? how was it? ive had an emc and hated it and opted to try a vbac this time x x


----------



## youngwife20

xx~Lor~xx said:


> Wow, ok. No i absolutely didnt mean offence. I said i HOPED to be a SAHM. BUT its all financially depending.. Yeah im gonna leave this thread. Bit offended you jumped at me like that. I have my own reasons for that being something important. Ps I DO WORK, I dont sit on my arse and worked through my daughters pregnancy.
> Oh and 'someone else raising them' is my MIL as it would cost more than its worth to work full time and have my children in nursery. Dont automatically assume things and jump at people. I dont judge others who have their kids in nursery, most of the people I know DO.

My point was the someone else raising them comment. which seemed like you ment that those who put there kids in nursery have someone else raising there children when i feel then i will still be raising her. thats all i was saying. I was not assuming anything, i was responding to exactly what you said. Im not gonna apologise for taking what you said for what it said. I dont know you well enough to know the background of why you said it etc. If you wanna leave the thread thats fine. im over what you said. but im sure you understand when your pregnant and runn down from looking after an active lo you can be abit over sensitive..


----------



## youngwife20

JLMC said:


> Hi Girls can i join in... Just found out i'm pregnant today... been trying for 11 months so we are very excited!!
> 
> i'm 22 nearly 23 been with OH for 7 and a half years.. met in school and are engaged. We are expecting our first.
> 
> Love reading your stories! Jen xxx

wow 7 yrssssssssssssssss that is long congrats hun how far are you? n you guys must be sooo happy! congrats hun xx


----------



## Linzi_x

hi there! :) I am 21 and have a 5 and a half month old :) I'm not pregnant but I still come on here, not as often though. hope your pregnancy is going well!


----------



## youngwife20

hi linzie its going really well but i am getting exausted and as seen above lol very hormonal! more hormonal than i was with my first but i think thats down to being so over tired around xmas time - how are you getting on with ur lo xx


----------



## pinkribbon

youngwife20 said:


> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> Well I like Jake and Lucas obviously :haha: but I also liked Nathan, Joel and James
> 
> Tbh I find boys names easier than girls names! The night before my ELCS we were still in two minds over our girls name!!
> 
> I love Lucas and Joel thats very cute. may i ask why you had an elc ? how was it? ive had an emc and hated it and opted to try a vbac this time x xClick to expand...

I had placenta previa so had no other choice, I don't know why they call it elective as I hardly chose it but it wasn't emergency I knew 4 weeks in advance when it would happen. I hated mine too :(


----------



## youngwife20

how is your recovery? and c section while looking after 2 los? i know that it is a possibility il need another section so i am keeping openminded x


----------



## pinkribbon

Well I'm almost 8 weeks on now and I'm not in any pain now and feel pretty okay, having had one yourself I'll not go into what to expect with recovery times as you'll already know lol.

Jake found it pretty tough tbh... I was in for 2 weeks before my section incase of any heavy bleeding (they'd have done an emergency section) and the next time I came home I had a baby and was really sore so I think he felt a bit pushed out and didn't want to be near me which really effected me emotionally. It's taken me a long time to feel in a decent enough routine to feel comfortable if that makes sense? It's tough with a toddler not gonna lie, myself personally would do anything in my power not to go through it again.


----------



## youngwife20

Thanks for being honest. after this i think this will be it for kids for me. i feel im a good mother and lucky i have an easy ( extreemly active baby lol who was crawlin before 6 months!) i dont think i could have 4 babys running around were as before i had any kidds i thought i could handle 4 as ive always wanted to be a mother. do you think its selfish not wanting anymore for the fact i feel im just not good with that many lol i feel i would turn into a bad mum and not spread my time well! xx


----------



## pinkribbon

Of course it's not selfish!!! I originally wanted 3 (2 boys and a girl in that order if I could pick!) but like you I don't think I'd share my time well and it's not really practical either for us, the house is too small, not enough money etc. I feel like 2 is enough I totally feel that way too lol.


----------



## Bundle of joy

I'm 20, due in 4 weeks! Xxxxxx


----------



## pinkribbon

Bundle of joy said:


> I'm 20, due in 4 weeks! Xxxxxx

I was 20 when I had my first! :) 

Congratulations on your pink bump, time will fly by! Are you all prepared for her now?


----------



## Bundle of joy

pinkribbon said:


> Bundle of joy said:
> 
> 
> I'm 20, due in 4 weeks! Xxxxxx
> 
> I was 20 when I had my first! :)
> 
> Congratulations on your pink bump, time will fly by! Are you all prepared for her now?Click to expand...



Thank you :flower:
Yes got everything she will need just need to put my pram up as you have to put the wheels on your self so that will be fun! I'm having a c section due to fears of labour bad excuse I know just super scared. How far along are u? :hugs:


----------



## MrsEngland

Yup me :D I'm 21 I have a 2 year old and 6 week old (both girls) and I've been married for 3 and half years! I'm not all that far from manchester either!!

Definitely know what you mean about being judged for being a young parent and for marrying young! We also have our own house, 2 cars and my hubby works really hard to provide for us so that I can stay at home. At the end of the day the people that judge us know nothing!


----------



## pinkribbon

Bundle of joy said:


> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bundle of joy said:
> 
> 
> I'm 20, due in 4 weeks! Xxxxxx
> 
> I was 20 when I had my first! :)
> 
> Congratulations on your pink bump, time will fly by! Are you all prepared for her now?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you :flower:
> Yes got everything she will need just need to put my pram up as you have to put the wheels on your self so that will be fun! I'm having a c section due to fears of labour bad excuse I know just super scared. How far along are u? :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm not pregnant anymore but I have 2 boys, one is 2 and one is 2 months :) 

I had a vaginal the first time and c section second time (medical reasons) and personally I found vaginal birth so much easier, recovery was harder with a section and I found it scary but that's just me!

What pram did you pick? :)


----------



## divershona

Hi :wave: some of you on here already know me from previous pregnancy's but hi to every one else. Oh and my name's Shona by the way :haha:
How old are you? 21
How old is your Oh? 26
How many kids do you want in total? 5 or 6 ... although i think i'll stop at 3 or 4
Are you working? On Mat leave? A SAHM? - If you are on Matleave how long are you off for? currently working :(
If your a SAHM mum how long have you been? and do you think you will be a SAHM permintently or till at school etc? i was a stay at home mum with my daughter until she was a year and a half which was really good, only reason for that was that i was planning on going to college but then couldn't get funding :(
if you are working how are you finding being at work with a baby? its not too bad, although my 'baby' is now a terrible toddler :haha: she goes to a childminders while i work and i have her the rest of the time and as i only work part time that usually means i have 3 or 4 days a week with her :)

I'm going to be taking my maternity leave from 29 weeks this time round though as I am just so exhausted already and my back and hips already kill from being on my feet all day plus it means i'll have some extra bonding time with Kaya before the new baby is born.


----------



## youngwife20

Bundle of joy said:


> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bundle of joy said:
> 
> 
> I'm 20, due in 4 weeks! Xxxxxx
> 
> I was 20 when I had my first! :)
> 
> Congratulations on your pink bump, time will fly by! Are you all prepared for her now?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you :flower:
> Yes got everything she will need just need to put my pram up as you have to put the wheels on your self so that will be fun! I'm having a c section due to fears of labour bad excuse I know just super scared. How far along are u? :hugs:Click to expand...

hello wow congrats not long now! im 28 weeks tomorow! and id idnt know they give c sections for fear of birth, and not a bad excuse hun its upto you what you want for your body :) did u consider studying natel hypnotherapy that could be a good alternitive as i had a c section and would not prescribe it lol it helps get over ur fear of birth xx


----------



## youngwife20

MrsEngland said:


> Yup me :D I'm 21 I have a 2 year old and 6 week old (both girls) and I've been married for 3 and half years! I'm not all that far from manchester either!!
> 
> Definitely know what you mean about being judged for being a young parent and for marrying young! We also have our own house, 2 cars and my hubby works really hard to provide for us so that I can stay at home. At the end of the day the people that judge us know nothing!

wow hun!!!!!!!!!!!!! married 3 yrs weldone thats really good! and aww u have a new babyyyy!!! so cute!! how are you managing with a new one and such a young first baby? and how old is ur oh xx


----------



## youngwife20

divershona said:


> Hi :wave: some of you on here already know me from previous pregnancy's but hi to every one else. Oh and my name's Shona by the way :haha:
> How old are you? 21
> How old is your Oh? 26
> How many kids do you want in total? 5 or 6 ... although i think i'll stop at 3 or 4
> Are you working? On Mat leave? A SAHM? - If you are on Matleave how long are you off for? currently working :(
> If your a SAHM mum how long have you been? and do you think you will be a SAHM permintently or till at school etc? i was a stay at home mum with my daughter until she was a year and a half which was really good, only reason for that was that i was planning on going to college but then couldn't get funding :(
> if you are working how are you finding being at work with a baby? its not too bad, although my 'baby' is now a terrible toddler :haha: she goes to a childminders while i work and i have her the rest of the time and as i only work part time that usually means i have 3 or 4 days a week with her :)
> 
> I'm going to be taking my maternity leave from 29 weeks this time round though as I am just so exhausted already and my back and hips already kill from being on my feet all day plus it means i'll have some extra bonding time with Kaya before the new baby is born.

If you take matleave at 29 weeks doesnt thagt mean you will have to go back to work alot sooner? im taking mine at 34 weeks i think. but my holiday starts in febuary xx and wow youd have 6 babys if you could!!!!!!!!!!!!!! awsome! what were you gonna studdy at college?


----------



## MrsEngland

youngwife20 said:


> MrsEngland said:
> 
> 
> Yup me :D I'm 21 I have a 2 year old and 6 week old (both girls) and I've been married for 3 and half years! I'm not all that far from manchester either!!
> 
> Definitely know what you mean about being judged for being a young parent and for marrying young! We also have our own house, 2 cars and my hubby works really hard to provide for us so that I can stay at home. At the end of the day the people that judge us know nothing!
> 
> wow hun!!!!!!!!!!!!! married 3 yrs weldone thats really good! and aww u have a new babyyyy!!! so cute!! how are you managing with a new one and such a young first baby? and how old is ur oh xxClick to expand...

:)
Doing good having 2 its exhausting but so worth it! My older one gets quite jealous when I have to feed the baby and she plays up but she's getting better, I just make sure she gets lots of attention when baby is asleep :)
My OH is 28.


----------



## MrsEngland

youngwife20 said:


> MrsEngland said:
> 
> 
> Yup me :D I'm 21 I have a 2 year old and 6 week old (both girls) and I've been married for 3 and half years! I'm not all that far from manchester either!!
> 
> Definitely know what you mean about being judged for being a young parent and for marrying young! We also have our own house, 2 cars and my hubby works really hard to provide for us so that I can stay at home. At the end of the day the people that judge us know nothing!
> 
> wow hun!!!!!!!!!!!!! married 3 yrs weldone thats really good! and aww u have a new babyyyy!!! so cute!! how are you managing with a new one and such a young first baby? and how old is ur oh xxClick to expand...

:)
Doing good having 2 its exhausting but so worth it! My older one gets quite jealous when I have to feed the baby and she plays up but she's getting better, I just make sure she gets lots of attention when baby is asleep :)
My OH is 28.


----------



## youngwife20

MrsEngland said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsEngland said:
> 
> 
> Yup me :D I'm 21 I have a 2 year old and 6 week old (both girls) and I've been married for 3 and half years! I'm not all that far from manchester either!!
> 
> Definitely know what you mean about being judged for being a young parent and for marrying young! We also have our own house, 2 cars and my hubby works really hard to provide for us so that I can stay at home. At the end of the day the people that judge us know nothing!
> 
> wow hun!!!!!!!!!!!!! married 3 yrs weldone thats really good! and aww u have a new babyyyy!!! so cute!! how are you managing with a new one and such a young first baby? and how old is ur oh xxClick to expand...
> 
> :)
> Doing good having 2 its exhausting but so worth it! My older one gets quite jealous when I have to feed the baby and she plays up but she's getting better, I just make sure she gets lots of attention when baby is asleep :)
> My OH is 28.Click to expand...

AWWW! im hoping my ddaughter is too young to be jelous when her brother arives fingers crossed lol x


----------



## SisterRose

I see you've had LOADS of posts to your thread! I agree, it's really difficult finding people just in-between teens and thirties! I know when I was pregnant with my daughter, I used the main forum section and most of the women I met were in the early/late thirties.

I can't stand people judging me being a young mum, it really annoys me! immediately you get shoved in to the stereotypical teen mum category. Even though I'm not a teen, I look younger and get assumed to be 17-18. The looks some people give me! :grr:

Anywho...My names Becky, I've been with my boyfriend Ben for 8 years!!! but mention marriage and he runs for the hills ;) so im saving my nagging stick for after we've had baby number 2 

*How old are you?* 23
*How old is your Oh?* 27
*How many kids do you want in total?* Definitely two! Trying for number 2 at the moment :3 Always said I'd like a 3rd in later life.
*Are you working? On Mat leave? A SAHM?* - At the moment I'm a stay at home mum, and will be until/if/when baby number two starts school or nursery, then I plan on finding a job. I'm lucky enough to have a fab partner who has a degree in forensic computing and a well paid job to keep me being a stay at home mum and own our own house.

During the week I do 2-3 courses at local childrens centers though, just to keep me occupied and build up more bits and bobs to add to my cv when I do plan on working :)
Ellie goes in to the creche! She loves playing with the other little 'uns 

*Are your baby/babies at nursery?* Nope, she stays home with me. I'd be bored without her!!


----------



## blondebabe

Me! I am 21 with my first lo at 20 months old we are getting married in August and will have been together 4 years... We have a mortgage blah blah blah lol

Any1 from Portsmouth? Xx


----------



## lexey_7

Just wanted to say hello 

I'm 22 and 10 weeks pregnant. Not married (yet!! Not for want of trying) but been with OH for 5 years. This is our first baby and we're very excited!! He's 24 and works as a chef, I'm a student studying religion and history which I plan on continuing and we live in Wolverhampton. 

Nice to find other people our age group as sometimes end up feeling I don't really belong anywhere xxx


----------

